# Possible paired exodons?



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

So while i was counting my exos today (I have a total of 6) i noticed that there were only 5. I looked for the other one and noticed that it was in the shrubs/plant. I also noticed that one of the other exos was gaurding that area. Could this be a possible exo pair? I have posted two pics and a video, in the video you can see the one that was gaurding the area chasing some of the other exos away, and then returning to the same spot yet allowing the other one to stay.

I dont know if i should seperate these two from the pack. Who knows....haha


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice !!
It does look like a pair, but I've never read anything about exodon breeding in aquariums. There's probably a few articles on the net about it !


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am not a breeder, but after watching the video and learning what I have, the way he is chasing the othes away, Iwould say you have yourself a pair.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

from what i know of other fish and breeding behaviour that does look as if they are a breeding pair. the way hes chasing the others off and not letting them near that area suggests eggs have or will be layed.
pretty cool stuff. good luck if you do get some babies

this is slightly off topic but how big do exodons get?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

they are said to reach about 4~5" max in the wild.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Keep us posted man that is a new one to me good luck.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

theres a small referance to them breeding on opefe, but not much. I read they will eat the eggs so if they did indeed spawn you may only see limited remains if you left them with the others.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

any updates? notice any eggs layed?


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Exodon do not exhibit the same breeding behavior as most other fish. They swim and scatter their eggs rather then making a nest.
It looks like normal behavior of a small (possibly TOO small) shoal. The weakest one tries to confine itself to a covered area where its less likely to get picked on. 
I would highly suggest getting at least 4-5 more.

They grow "up to" 6inches in the wild. though its not common to see them bigger then 3 inches in a captive environment.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

video was removed i think


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Couldn't see it either


----------

